# 100% payout W.Branch bass OPEN 8/29



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Register online or via mail

http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/RULESREGISTRATION.html

http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/MAILREGISTRATION.html


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Nipididdee said:


> Register online or via mail
> 
> http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/RULESREGISTRATION.html
> 
> http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/MAILREGISTRATION.html


Nip, it was nice to see you out at the Team Xtreme tourney at West Branch this past Saturday. And nice job for the day.

Questions? I see this is on the NOAA schedule as one of your qualifiers. Is this an open tournament, or would a person have to pay the $45 per person team fee as well, to fish this tournament? 

Also, is the entry fee $215, and can it be paid at the ramp the morning of the tournament? Is there a late fee for paying at the ramp, and if so, how much? 

Thanks for any information you can provide.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks- you as well!

NOAA has no qualifiers- no points- etc. they are go for broke OPEN styled events looking for the home lake heroes or anyone ready to win. Indeed participants must be members of the association to participate whether just one or all five events. This is our final event for 2015.

Ramp pays are indeed assessed a $20 late fee.

The fewer the players- the better the odds- more players- bigger payout. Right now 1st at $1500.

Check out the first link which contains rules including registration, should help further clarify any needed info.
http://www.dobass.com/2015WEBFORMS/NOAA/RULESREGISTRATION.html

Hope to have you!

nip


----------



## Twitch13 (Jun 13, 2009)

Does 3rd place get plaques?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply Nip, much appreicated. I just found out yesterday that I have to work Saturday, so I won't be able to make it out. Wish I could though. I have a feeling these last few cool days are going to really get the fish in a feeding mood.

Hope you have a great and successful tournament.

Thanks again


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/15NOAA/WB/082915.html


----------

